
Amazon Linux WorkSpaces - chomp
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-workspaces/
======
roganp
But no linux client for workspaces? Anyone know if one is in the works? I see
MacOsx is supported, as well as chromebooks, so it would seem to be a short
hop...

------
some_account
Cool but I still prefer my local laptop :)

